# Elegant Hat (K)



## choiyuk96 (Jul 28, 2014)

http://crochetkim.com/freepatterns/elegant-hat/


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

thats a good classic hat pattern!


----------



## choiyuk96 (Jul 28, 2014)

It's by CrochetKim. She's good.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Your title threw me - it's crocheted - and I don't!


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hilary4 said:


> Your title threw me - it's crocheted!


Me too, I was thinking it was knitted, but I cannot crochet. 😕
It's a really cute hat however ! I am determined to learn crochet, but I have tried so many times and just can't do it.
My daughter taught herself in a very short time and tried to show me at Christmas, but I just couldn't get it.
I am so used to having 2 things ( needles) in my hands, and having just a hook is so foreign to me.
I am a lefty, plus I am somewhat dyslexic, so I tried sitting across from her, that did not work and resulted in fits of laughter, ( from both of us) and me giving up yet again.
I can knit (as shown by my mother when I was a child), but crochet, my brain cannot get around it for some reason.
I applaud those that can make the gorgeous items that I have seen here on KP.
Also, those lovely crochet edgings on knitted items. *sigh*.
But I digress ( as usual ) 
The hat is wonderful and MAY inspire me to try once more ! 
Thank you for posting it ! 😊


----------



## choiyuk96 (Jul 28, 2014)

Hilary4 said:


> Your title threw me - it's crocheted - and I don't!


So sorry. I typed the wrong letter at the title.


----------



## choiyuk96 (Jul 28, 2014)

canuckle49 said:


> Me too, I was thinking it was knitted, but I cannot crochet. 😕
> It's a really cute hat however ! I am determined to learn crochet, but I have tried so many times and just can't do it.
> My daughter taught herself in a very short time and tried to show me at Christmas, but I just couldn't get it.
> I am so used to having 2 things ( needles) in my hands, and having just a hook is so foreign to me.
> ...


So sorry. Sometimes my mind wanders & I type the wrong letter. It's ok if you can't crochet. I can't knit. But I bought a set of knitting needles & I intend to learn.


----------



## choiyuk96 (Jul 28, 2014)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you for the link.


You're welcome.


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

I always think I prefer to knit but do both and love this hat. Thanks for the link, I've copied it.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

choiyuk96 said:


> So sorry. Sometimes my mind wanders & I type the wrong letter. It's ok if you can't crochet. I can't knit. But I bought a set of knitting needles & I intend to learn.


No worries ! The hat is wonderful ! 
I hope that you will post a picture of your hat !

Hopefully we will both be able to learn a lot from each craft on this forum. I have already learned so much about knitting from all the kind people here. I hope it will work for you as well. 
😊😊


----------



## AmareeLis (Sep 30, 2012)

Very beautiful hat... sadly I don't crochet


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Very nice :thumbup:


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

Also on Ravelry where you can read the comments:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/elegant-hat-2


----------



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

I have made this pattern. It turned out really well. I made it for my exDIL who was going through Chemo and she requested more. I do both knit and crochet. The reverse crochet on the band was a little tricking for me but it can be done.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Very charming..if only I could crochet more than an edging!xows


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Cute hat, but even though I also crochet, I do prefer knitting.


----------



## choiyuk96 (Jul 28, 2014)

Glad you like this. You're welcome.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Love the hat pattern. Then I saw the crocheted baby sweater and they said the pattern was outdated. Disappointed. She has nice patterns.


----------



## choiyuk96 (Jul 28, 2014)

I agree.


----------

